# Finnea Labs



## Ethanator (Nov 22, 2015)

Finnea Labs opinions​Hi guys, wondering if anyone has experience with Finnea Labs, its a lab out of Canada. I have a friend that uses a guy that sells Finnea Labs products. I have never tried gear so my first time and want to enquire about this lab. Thanks,


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 22, 2015)

I live in Ghana, have no clue whats going on in Canada.  All I know is its very cold in Canada and Pamela Anderson was born in Canada......


----------



## mickems (Nov 22, 2015)

I would say, if I had a friend who was using the gear, I would ask him of his experience with the gear and not necessarily the advice of strangers on the net. I don't mean this in a smart way but in a logical sense.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 22, 2015)

Finnea Labs of Canada​Finnea Labs is a very very popular and legit lab out in Canada. I have used Finnea off and on since their birth into the Canadian scene with amazing results. I'd most definitely vouch for them.


----------



## edthefed (May 13, 2016)

*yes finnea labs is top gear here in hongcoover*​I have used finnea and had great gains and everyone I know loves the stuff too. In this hongcoover we get plenty of bunk gear ,so when a good lab is found you keep it . I have tried all of canadas top labs and finnea is just as good or better .The test 400 is smooth and tren is strongest tren I ever had and at lower prices than all the other top brands- so it makes it better than the rest .


----------



## Jason126 (May 13, 2016)

Is it Canadian domestic only I'm assuming?


----------

